
Saw these guys on a list of startup accelerators. Anyone heard of them? - rms
http://www.obsidianlaunch.com
======
rms
Looks interesting but there is only one portfolio company listed, a maker of
leather sheaths for knives.

~~~
pedalpete
Not only that, but the one company in their portfolio was founded in 2006, and
it's still not anything anybody has ever heard of.

There are enough tech focused incubators that, assuming you are doing a tech
start-up, would probably be able to offer you more.

------
pedalpete
on closer inspection, their is more than one portfolio company, just a very
bad UI on their site.

Still, go with a known entity if you can.

